# Got new Edge for cable. Headphone jack in cablecard slot?



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

What's that thing in the cablecard slot? Looks a lot like a 1/8" headphone jack.


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

When I see stuff like that I always think of serial port. No clue though, just my guess.


----------

